# Honk if you like MT!!



## shesulsa

I want to tell you folks that I think MartialTalk is the friendliest, most cohesive internet Martial Arts discussion board and I am proud to boast my membership here because of its members.

The vision of the founder is to have a place where we can respectfully exchange ideas, argue fine points in a mature fashion and have some fun without too many politics muddying the waters.

The arcade is fun, the Supporting Member areas are a riot, and if you haven't had a chance to have a _*free trial membership, sign up here*_ to apply!

That's right!  I'm asking you to support MartialTalk and keep us the BEST MartialArts discussion forum on the web!


----------



## Jonathan Randall

I agree. MT is a great resource and one of the few truly friendly Martial Art's forums on the net. I know that the $15.00 I spent to become a Supporting Member was a great investment.

BTW, Supporting Members can post pictures in their posts and have their own gallery of pictures, as well. Here's mine:

http://www.martialtalk.com/gallery/thumbnails.php?album=24


----------



## Jade Tigress

*HONK!

*A supporting membership to MT is definitely well worth it. I have yet to find another message board on the internet..martial arts or otherwise..that is as well run and dedicated to it's members as this one. ​


----------



## Karatedrifter7

Beep......... I like it.


----------



## terryl965

I whole heartidly agree this is the best keep secret in America and the world for that matter so let everybody you know and make sure they become members here as well.


----------



## tad2bad

HONK!!!


----------



## morph4me

Jade Tigress said:


> *HONK!*​
> 
> A supporting membership to MT is definitely well worth it. I have yet to find another message board on the internet..martial arts or otherwise..that is as well run and dedicated to it's members as this one. ​


 
'nuff said *HONK!!!!!*


----------



## Karatedrifter7

Honk!


----------



## Langenschwert

Beep!





 
-Mark


----------



## Drac

HONK!!!!!


----------



## brandy

HoNk!!


----------



## 14 Kempo

Ah uuuuu ga! Yahooooo!


----------



## ejaazi

*HONK!!!*


----------



## tko4u

Honk!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## terryl965

Remember to become a supporting member and help the site stay active as well as get some neet feature with that membership.


----------

